# Pinout GLCD YPK-128x64 (conector cable plano 20 pin)



## netshark (Nov 26, 2009)

Saludos! Hace poco programé una GLCD adquirida en AG Electrónica, constaba de 20 pines en línea y tras un tiempo trabajando (e interpretando el código en lenguaje C para AVR) logré hacerla funcionar con un CPLD Xilinx programado en VHDL.

Ahora bien, llega a mis manos una GLCD chachareada pero da la casualidad que tiene los 20 pines pero en un arreglo de dos filas en paralelo, justo para conector de cable plano hembra (el cual ya tengo).

¿Alguien tiene idea de cual sería el pinout? Investigué ya un rato con google pero no encuentro resultados con esa matrícula ni modelos genéricos, todos son con 20 pines en línea ó seriales, pero sin éxito respecto a éste modelo.

Adjunto fotos.


----------

